

Show HN: Roadmojo-Global platform to store, share and discover road trips - aditya_samaddar
http://www.roadmojo.com/

======
pmittal88
It's a really insightful website for a road tripper like me. The best part
about it is that the trips are based on others' personal travels which makes
it extremely reliable. Go RoadMojo!

~~~
arijitraja
Thanks! Is there anything we can improve/add?

------
arijitraja
What do you guys think? What's good, what we can improve? Is the USP clear?

------
Mili-123_
Looks good. Great concept

------
lokesh26
Nice layout for trips

------
megb
Looks really good! :)

------
adi009
Looks interesting

